# bentyl questions



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

whats this all about?I think you have to be really careful with this med and Bentyl in hot weather. It does something to the sweating response and you can get very sick.im taking bentyl and am out in the sun alot! should i be worried? what procausions should i take


----------



## cessa (Jan 7, 2002)

Be careful, I was taking bentyl until I passed out one nite, luckily I was next to my boyfriend and he caught me!!!!! After that episode I went online and read up on Bentyl and it has an awful lot of very nasty side effects, so I stopped cold turkey, I have been drinking aloe vera juice for now, and I feel about the same compared to when I was on bentyl???But that may just be me....just be carefulCessa


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I was on Bentyl also but I couldn't stand it. It did nothing for me and made me tired all the time it also seemed to alter my taste buds. I would talk to your doctor about what you can do. My first response was going to be to drink a lot of fluids, but I don't know if that would help because if you don't sweat as much you probably wouldn't have to worry about being dehydrated.Definitely ask your doctor or pharmacist. You definitely don't want to suffer from heat exhaustion. Once you do you are more prone to experience it again.Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## kingm (May 29, 2002)

I've tried to take Bentyl twice...once during the winter and once this summer. I decided the side effects weren't worth the minimal relief I was getting. Even though it was either winter out or we had the air conditioning on, I would wake up so overheated during the night that I would feel light headed and nauseous. It was like my body couldn't regulate its temperature correctly--I was so hot, but I wasn't sweating. It's a terrible feeling! I agree with Cessa--be careful, especially since you are out in the sun alot!Michelle


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

anyone know any drugs simmlar to bentyl with less side effects


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

My GI doc said there were four choices--Levsin, which comes in several forms, is another antispasmodic closest in type to Bentyl. Sometimes one helps and the other doesn't, or the side effects of one are worse than the other. This is an individual thing. In my case, I couldn't stand Levsin but Bentyl works great and only gives me a little dry mouth.Beyond that, you're getting into older, combination drugs like Donnatol (has a belladonna derivative, I believe, in it), and Librax, which has a benzo in it. I've never taken these, but some people find them very helpful, although a common side effect seems to be sleepiness.You can check out the medication section for the exact ingredients.


----------

